
BodyPix: Real-Time Person Segmentation in the Browser with Tensorflow.js - jonbaer
https://medium.com/tensorflow/introducing-bodypix-real-time-person-segmentation-in-the-browser-with-tensorflow-js-f1948126c2a0
======
mncharity
Live webcam demo: [https://storage.googleapis.com/tfjs-models/demos/body-
pix/in...](https://storage.googleapis.com/tfjs-models/demos/body-
pix/index.html)

Relatedly, I've had good results with PoseNet:
[https://storage.googleapis.com/tfjs-
models/demos/posenet/cam...](https://storage.googleapis.com/tfjs-
models/demos/posenet/camera.html)

------
zubairq
Exceleent library. But how does this differ from PoseNet and other libraries
that pinpoint eyes, feet and other key points? I guess what I am really
missing is a tensorflow library that can show me how far the body part is from
the camera as well, that way I can have multiple people in front of the camera
and can judge distances too

